# Renewal



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Chaps,

Went to renew membership today, but the TTOC Online Shop seems to be kaputt. Click on the links and just get the news scrollers.

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Try www.ttoc.co.uk/zen

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks & done!!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've actually found the problem now and fixed those links


----------

